# project red- antec1200



## funkysnair

well ive gotton nearly all my bits together now, just awaiting my asus rampage mobo from mep916...

my idea is to fill my new antec1200 with lots of goodies that i bought myself with my christmas bonus 

its going to be a red theme, red LED fans, red cathodes, red LEDs behind mobo and a red liquid coolant!

these are the bits i have (SORRY FOR PIC QUALITY, I WILL GET MY DIGITAL CAMERA CHARGED using my mobile)

antec twelve hundred





corsair 750watt psu, 2 meters of tubing, 2 meters of anti kink coil, 2 dual rads (only 1 will be used for the time), 2 red cathodes, 2 uv cathodes, tubing clips, akasas small mobo fan, 4 red LED'S, red faser one coolant, red uv dye bomb, corsair dominator ram cooler and a antec spot cooler





















like i say just awaiting my mobo then let the build comence 

sure ill have less hair by the time its finnished


----------



## Kornowski

This is going to look awesome!


----------



## Geoff

Wait, is this going to be a dual radiator setup?  I hope you have enough tubing!

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## funkysnair

yeh its gonna be dual once i get my other 4850!!

i just bought a new rad cos i had spare cash lol

up date--front rad mounting (pics coming)

swapped out the antec fans for red ones-4 large screws going through the front, fan then into the rad (couldnt screw the other fan to it as the holes dont line up)































as you can see mounting the rad like this looses you 6 bays (2 hd cages) but with the antec1200 being so big there is still another cage left where you can fit 3 hard drives in and i still have 2 usable full size bays so its not a problem for me


----------



## Kornowski

Looks sick, dude!


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Looks sick, dude!



thnx brother!!!

will look better when its all glowing, problem is i dont know where i am going to put it lol-its massive


----------



## laznz1

looking good keep us posted


----------



## mep916

Nice one funky. Your board should arrive early next week.


----------



## funkysnair

thanx!

well the build is in other peoples hands, cant do anything until i get it


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> well the build is in other peoples hands, cant do anything until i get it



I paid for Priority shipping, but that can still take up to 10 days. So I'm guessing you'll receive it by Tuesday.


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> I paid for Priority shipping, but that can still take up to 10 days. So I'm guessing you'll receive it by Tuesday.



no its not your fault you live so god dam far away lol...

next time come over to uk and post it personally


----------



## pies

Looking good man.
Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## meanman

nice rig funky its a shame your a complete  tard who only learnt to walk upright last week,Oh before i forget 5-1 haha


----------



## funkysnair

meanman said:


> nice rig funky its a shame your a complete  tard who only learnt to walk upright last week,Oh before i forget 5-1 haha



says the chunky monkey, atleast i can see past my boobs muhahahaha


----------



## ThatGuy16

This is going to turn out great!


----------



## Shane

yup its all looking good,i love the projects people post on here and how they are in progress!


----------



## funkysnair

well im trying my best-thatguy i am still in envy of your case mind lol

things will start to take shape in next few days


----------



## meanman

funkysnair said:


> well im trying my best-thatguy i am still in envy of your case mind lol
> 
> things will start to take shpe in next few days



Im not sure what you mean ****ster whats your going to do?


----------



## funkysnair

meanman said:


> Im not sure what you mean ****ster whats your going to do?



i am going to take over the world brother


----------



## funkysnair

its here!! wahooo 

(this thread has had 197 views up to now)

-------\/


























let the build commence


----------



## Kornowski

Get building!


----------



## funkysnair

the tubing doesnt look up to much becasue i am trying to use as less space as possible because there will be a second loop put in soon for my gpu's





















i still have alot to do, all the wires are hanging out the other side, case fans are missing...

ill post some more in morning


----------



## funkysnair

problems.....

i killed my raptor 

pulled the plastic bit off where the sata cable fits, gutted!


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> problems.....
> 
> i killed my raptor
> 
> pulled the plastic bit off where the sata cable fits, gutted!



Oh noez! 

Everything else is lookin good though.


----------



## funkysnair

mep916 said:


> Oh noez!
> 
> Everything else is lookin good though.



yeh really pleased with the mobo... didnt realise there was a sound card and postcode analizer so i got a suprise.

shame about the raptor, nearly bought another for raid the other day lol-i would have been really pissed if i had


----------



## mep916

funkysnair said:


> shame about the raptor, nearly bought another for raid the other day lol-i would have been really pissed if i had



lol. Yeah, that's effed up. For your front panel case connections, use the little Q connectors. They were in the bag with the LED Post Code device.


----------



## pies

Looking good.
You need to quite breaking stuff.


----------



## Shane

looking awesome dude!

what you doing with that old 900?


----------



## funkysnair

pies said:


> Looking good.
> You need to quite breaking stuff.



thanx!! yes i do need to stop breaking stuff...

god knows what will happen when i put the second loop in it



Nevakonaza said:


> looking awesome dude!
> 
> what you doing with that old 900?



not sure what to do with it yet!!! might turn it into a home server and store all my files on it!!


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> not sure what to do with it yet!!! might turn it into a home server and store all my files on it!!



ok....was going to make you an offer you cant refuse if you was gonna sell 

what actualy happned the the raptor how you manage to break her?

OMG 8888 posts


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> ok....was going to make you an offer you cant refuse if you was gonna sell
> 
> what actualy happned the the raptor how you manage to break her?
> 
> OMG 8888 posts



post slag!!!

the sata connectors where a bit tight and when i came to dissconnect the hard drive it pulled/snapped the thin bit of plastic that slots inside the sata connector!

so basicly unless i get some tweezers and superglue (have a few beers to steady the hands) i might be able to rescue her!

as for the 900... there going fo cheap anyway mate, youd do better buying a new one and giving it a spray black inside yourself cos mine is a little worse for wear now


----------



## emac227

build looks sick


----------



## funkysnair

emac227 said:


> build looks sick



cheers!


----------



## SRcobra

Dude, this going to be awesome.
Good luck, can't wait to see the finished rig!


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> post slag!!!
> 
> the sata connectors where a bit tight and when i came to dissconnect the hard drive it pulled/snapped the thin bit of plastic that slots inside the sata connector!
> 
> so basicly unless i get some tweezers and superglue (have a few beers to steady the hands) i might be able to rescue her!
> 
> as for the 900... there going fo cheap anyway mate, youd do better buying a new one and giving it a spray black inside yourself cos mine is a little worse for wear now



damn im a slag 

ahh i see,those molex power supply cables are a pain in the butt aswell ive nearly broken my connection on my cd writer many times lol.

900 cheap? its like £74 then + del on top i dont think thats cheap for a case but then again you pay for quality eh?

cheers anyway.


----------



## pies

Funky what rad did you use I'm looking to water cool and like the idea of putting it inside in the front like that.


----------



## AjsGuns

looking good man, cant wait to see it finished
gonna set u back alot of $$


----------



## funkysnair

AjsGuns said:


> looking good man, cant wait to see it finished
> gonna set u back alot of $$



yeh tell me about it 



pies said:


> Funky what rad did you use I'm looking to water cool and like the idea of putting it inside in the front like that.



its a Swiftech MCR220-QP Dual 120mm Radiator, ive just pulled it all out again and started from scratch

changed the radiator to the one above and put in a swiftech resivour.

the red liquid looks well cool, looked more pink until i put the dye bomb in!

just need to order 4 uv cathodes


----------



## Kornowski

Looking great so far, man!
You should take one of the fan bays out the 900 and whack it in the 1200 and have four 120mm fans on the front! Get a slimline laptop DVD Drive and mod it in there!


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> Looking great so far, man!
> You should take one of the fan bays out the 900 and whack it in the 1200 and have four 120mm fans on the front! Get a slimline laptop DVD Drive and mod it in there!



lol bit excessive dont you think?


----------



## funkysnair

well ive managed to put in the front dust filters and replace the rad with a better quality one, then fitted my swiftech res in there






then there is just this mess to sort out!!! kornowski give me a hand you cable management freek!


----------



## dylan walker

That looks crazy ass cool. Hopefully I'll be able to do stuff like that in a couple of years. The red on black is phsycodelic...very cool.


----------



## Calibretto

Looks awesome Ken! I wish you luck with the cable management!


----------



## funkysnair

Calibretto said:


> Looks awesome Ken! I wish you luck with the cable management!



thanx--i need it


----------



## funkysnair

kornowski?

you gonna do my cable managment for me?

i still havnt got round to doing it yet lol--god im so lazy


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> kornowski?
> 
> you gonna do my cable managment for me?
> 
> i still havnt got round to doing it yet lol--god im so lazy




hes busy,just send your system to me and il keep it for you,then you wont have to worry about the cable management 

sick system mate looks great.


----------



## Gooberman

Go acer!!


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> kornowski?
> 
> you gonna do my cable managment for me?
> 
> i still havnt got round to doing it yet lol--god im so lazy



Haha! More importantly, are you going to pay me?


----------



## funkysnair

Nevakonaza said:


> hes busy,just send your system to me and il keep it for you,then you wont have to worry about the cable management
> 
> sick system mate looks great.



thanx man-erm if you hand me some cash i would think about it but for free you got no chance lol



Kornowski said:


> Haha! More importantly, are you going to pay me?



i will pay you with chocolate money i got fro christmas?


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> i will pay you with chocolate money i got fro christmas?



lol! Deal!


----------



## SSMUFF

Looks like a nice build!


----------



## funkysnair

SSMUFF said:


> Looks like a nice build!



thanx


----------



## tlarkin

Um hmm to try to sound british...

That's the dog's bullocks!

Did I get it right?  Dog bullocks = good right?  Bullocks = bad right? 

haha


----------



## pies

I saw chocolate money we may be able to strike a deal


----------



## funkysnair

tlarkin said:


> Um hmm to try to sound british...
> 
> That's the dog's bullocks!
> 
> Did I get it right?  Dog bullocks = good right?  Bullocks = bad right?
> 
> haha



lol.... good try!



pies said:


> I saw chocolate money we may be able to strike a deal



how many chocolate coins then?


----------



## Kornowski

funkysnair said:


> how many chocolate coins then?



I'll do it for 3 and a free trip to Newcastle to meet my favourite Geordie! lol


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> I'll do it for 3 and a free trip to Newcastle to meet my favourite Geordie! lol



hahaha shurup ye puff....


----------



## pies

3? what a joke I'll do it for one.


----------



## Kornowski

Fine! Half a gold coin and a biscuit.


----------



## funkysnair

how about half a biscuit and a slap>?


----------



## Kornowski

No deal.


----------



## funkysnair

well i am now stripping my computer again 

going back too the original antec blue fans, the red fans i have in now are at full speed constant and the noise is unreal.

i have some blue faser one uv coolant and 4 uv tubes to put inside along with my antec spot cooler which has blue LED's on it.

i think once i get more money together i will get better quality red LED fans and a fan controller and start the red theme again.

i will be taking the excess off the tubing too and doing my cable management (not looking forward to the cables).

ill post some pics of the final result


----------



## Kornowski

That sucks, Dude. Let us know how it goes.

Can you not get a fan controller for the fans?


----------



## funkysnair

Kornowski said:


> That sucks, Dude. Let us know how it goes.
> 
> Can you not get a fan controller for the fans?



not enough space upfront with the rad there!


----------



## Kornowski

You could mod it, onto the top maybe. Or make an external one?


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Looks awesome Funky, what are your temps like?


----------



## funkysnair

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Looks awesome Funky, what are your temps like?



thanx

according to real temp 2.70 im at 22oC whilst playing cod4 and running Rcon


----------

